
Calibre: continuous website quality and performance telemetry - alexcasalboni
https://calibreapp.com/
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
Might want to rethink that name. Calibre is already well-known and long-
established as an eBook management app:

[http://calibre-ebook.com/](http://calibre-ebook.com/)

